# Visiting National Parks next Fall.



## offwego_0208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi - we're from Wisconsin and have a 2 week vacation planned to see a few National Parks in the West. (We're new to camping - we have a Truck Camper).
I'm thinking we're going to go through the Badlands and head to Yellowstone and maybe go to Colorado after that... 
As far as a place to stay at night - if we don't have reservations, will it be difficult to just park and sleep somewhere (wayside within the Park maybe?) 
We plan to go the last two weeks in September. We're really interested in Wild country where we can see wildlife - away from the crowds - if any of you have ideas or suggestions, please SEND AWAY - I'd appreciate all the advice you may have.
Pat


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 21, 2009)

Re: Visiting National Parks next Fall.

I would think it would take longer than 2 weeks. I took 2 weeks last year to do Flagstaff AZ and the Grand Canyon and it wasn't long enough. This year we are planning 4 weeks to do the badlands and the surrounding sites and states. So good luck on your plan. PS we was in a MH.


----------



## utmtman (Jan 21, 2009)

Re: Visiting National Parks next Fall.

Yes you need to plan a lil longer than two weeks.  Yellowstone alone is a good four or five days or more to see it all.   Not having reservations should not be a big problem, I have yet to run into anything anywhere that I could not get into.   Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 22, 2009)

Re: Visiting National Parks next Fall.

You are not allowed to just park anywhere in a national park and spend the night. You must be in a campground to stay the night. 

You don't define when you mean by in the fall, but once school has begun you probably will not have any problems in finding an available campsite in the parks. Keep in mind that Yellowstone and Grand Teton parks can get snow most any time after mid September and often do. That same thing is true of Rocky Mountain park. You might want to add Devil's Tower Natl. Monument to your list. In addition, not far off of that path would be Custer Battlefield Monument. Ft. Laramie Natl. Historic Site is also a good place for a day. In Colo. there is also Pike's Peak, Grand Mesa, Mesa Verde, Royal Gorge, and several others.

It would be very easy to spend an entire week just in Yellowstone if you see everything. You will have a very full two weeks if you see everything that is in Wyoming and in Colorado.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 22, 2009)

Re: Visiting National Parks next Fall.

Try 4 weeks.  Kirk is right, you can't just pull over and park for the night in ANY Natl park (no WalMarts).  I would spend the 2 weeks just in Yellowstone if it's your first visit.  It will take you 2-3 days travel time each way from Wisconsin.


----------



## elkhartjim (Jan 22, 2009)

Re: Visiting National Parks next Fall.

Last two weeks in September will be getting pretty cold in Yellowstone.  In my opinion, fewer parks and longer stays unless you're into drive by picture taking.


----------



## elkhartjim (Jan 22, 2009)

Re: Visiting National Parks next Fall.

Last two weeks in September will be getting pretty cold in Yellowstone.  In my opinion, fewer parks and longer stays unless you're into drive by picture taking.


----------



## elkhartjim (Jan 22, 2009)

Re: Visiting National Parks next Fall.

Last two weeks in September will be getting pretty cold in Yellowstone.  In my opinion, fewer parks and longer stays unless you're into drive by picture taking.


----------



## elkhartjim (Jan 22, 2009)

Re: Visiting National Parks next Fall.

Last two weeks in September will be getting pretty cold in Yellowstone.  In my opinion, fewer parks and longer stays unless you're into drive by picture taking.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 22, 2009)

Re: Visiting National Parks next Fall.

hey Jim you put glue on the finger :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: or just stuttering on the key board. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: anyway glad you are having fun now. so keep it up enjoy your life as you see fit.


----------



## elkhartjim (Jan 22, 2009)

Re: Visiting National Parks next Fall.

What happened???????????????  Looks like I had a "rod" moment.   Sorry.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Re: Visiting National Parks next Fall.

yea there u go again blame it on me ,,,, oops i do ,, do that kinda stuff ,, don't i??   :blush: ,,, but jim ,, hollis taught me how    :laugh:  :laugh:
Now jim u may have new Emoticon ,, for all of us here ,,, Rod moment ,,, hmmmmm ,, maybe we need one on here ,, any suggestions on what it would do ,, or say ????    :bleh:    :approve:


----------



## Shadow (Jan 23, 2009)

Re: Visiting National Parks next Fall.







 BEACH


----------



## rjf7g (Jan 23, 2009)

Re: Visiting National Parks next Fall.

Come on over here and visit GTS and me.  You can do the Blue Ridge Parkway and Shenandoah National Park.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Re: Visiting National Parks next Fall.

Well butch ,, has got one ,, anybody else ,, but be nice ,, i am sensitive to the remarks i get from u guy's    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## offwego_0208 (Jan 26, 2009)

Re: Visiting National Parks next Fall.

Thank you, all for the responses. I really do appreciate you saying "slow down" - "fewer parks". And I am confident now that finding a campsite will not be a problem. Thanks again --- I'll start narrowing down our plans to one or two parks. Pat


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 26, 2009)

Re: Visiting National Parks next Fall.

Have fun and hope you work it all out, but then you have pleanty of time to plan.  We usually go spur of the moment, but then we are already on our way to somewhere.


----------



## Domingo (Jan 28, 2009)

Re: Visiting National Parks next Fall.

Hello everybody. Good to know everyone are still in good spirits and offering sound edvice.  I have not had a chance to chat or camp. The weather is keeping me away a little.  I agree with all of you. not rush and just take it easy.  I like Butch and shirleys idea. BEACH!!!!!!


----------



## brodavid (Jan 28, 2009)

Re: Visiting National Parks next Fall.

Mountains, Rod comes to the Beach, 
JK I told you That I Would Pick on You Rod,
My it is good to be back at the computer


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Re: Visiting National Parks next Fall.

Brodave ,, well i do like the mountains ,,, mountains of sand ,, and in the heat of summer ,, nothing like a 100 degree day out in the sun on the beach ,, that is my kinda weather ,, but i won't mention the other mountains that are out on the beach in that weather      :bleh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Re: Visiting National Parks next Fall.

there he goes, him little mind is wandering again :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Jan 29, 2009)

Re: Visiting National Parks next Fall.

Don't know about you Hollis. But still waiting on those pictures of the lifeguard Rod promised us !! :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Re: Visiting National Parks next Fall.

Butch you can forget that, he has  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: . Maybe after he reads this post he will see if he can find it and send it to us.


----------



## loviosa (Feb 4, 2009)

RE: Visiting National Parks next Fall.

The beach and 100 degrees sounds just fine to me.  Right now I am looking out my window at a white winter wonderland.  FLorida is looking better and better.


Lovi


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

RE: Visiting National Parks next Fall.

Vicky ,, now don't depress me ,, i too have snow ,, but in my mind i am trying to make it look like sand ,, but that will come in 3 more months and hopefully the very warm weather ,, all though it is not looking promising for Myrtle Beach ,, water temp is 49 ,, last yr at this time it was over 55 ,, and they too have been getting cold ,, but i am just waiting it out till time to go ,, the sun will do the rest  :approve:  :bleh:  :bleh:


----------

